# Fatties for tomorrow!!!!



## tlcpokertables (Sep 27, 2013)

(2) Thanksgiving fatties (ground turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce & gravy)

(2) Fatties with green peppers, vidalia onions, mushrooms & shredded mozz.

(2) Fatties with fresh mozz, spinach, tomato and a balsamic glaze.

Also throwing in 2 racks of baby backs into the UDS!!! Should be good!!!













DSCN5896.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 27, 2013


















DSCN5901.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 27, 2013


















DSCN5902.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 27, 2013


















DSCN5903.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 27, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome.  Can't wait to see end product.


----------



## radsmoke74 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome that is looking great! I love how the bacon looks.


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 28, 2013)

Can't wait for the finished pics!

   Mike


----------



## cathy l (Sep 28, 2013)

You all are my inspiration!  I made my first fattie yesterday and it was wonderful.  Seeing the pictures at the beginning of this thread made my brain go into high gear.  I just made fattie #2 (don't really like the sound of that :( )  It will be going in within the next 1/2 hour for lunch.  This forum is turning out to be my muse.  Thank you all!


----------



## tlcpokertables (Sep 28, 2013)

@Cathy - I'm glad my pics helped!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's the finished pics of today's fatties and ribs!......I was able to get ALL THAT into one smoke!!













DSCN5905.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 28, 2013


















DSCN5908.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 28, 2013


















DSCN5909.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 28, 2013


















DSCN5910.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 28, 2013


















DSCN5912.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 28, 2013


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 29, 2013)

How was the cranberry and stuffing fatty?  They all look really good.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Sep 29, 2013)

Everything tasted great, but I expected more from the Thanksgiving Fattie. I was expecting to get the flavor from the cranberry sauce, but I think it disolved into the stuffing and the sweetness wasn't there. Next time I think I will either put WHOLE cranberries in, or substitute it with candied yams and marshmellows!


----------

